# Probleme de taille de sous-titres



## royalwithcheese (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
Voila, lorsque j'encode des videos avec HandBrake et que je rajoute des sous-titres (.srt), ils apparaissent en tout petit sur mon iPad. Et je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de les agrandir soit via la conversion ou directement sur l'iPad.
Si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur.


----------

